# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Συμπεριφορά ring neck παπαγάλου

## Kiriaki

Καλησπερα στην παρεα,συγνωμη για τα πολλα θεματα απλα θελω να μαθω τις αντιδρασεις αυτες,αρχικα πιστευω οι σχεσεις μου με το ρικνεκ αρχιζουν να φτιαχνουν,εχω αρκετες αποριες να μου λυσετε,καλο ειναι να τρωει απο ενα ατομο η να τρωει και απο αλλον? γιατι δεν μενω μονη μου,ενω εχω αρχισει να του δινω απο το χερι δεν βλεπω να αρχιζει να μην φοβαται, το περνει και φευγει.Ακομα, οταν του μιλαμε η καθομαστε διπλα του κολαει στα καγκελα και προσπαθει να βγαλει το κεφαλακι του εξω σαν να θελει να βγει (ετσι μου φαινεται εμενα) και βαζει στο στομα του τα ποδια του σαν να τα δαγκωνει και μερικες φορες και τα καγκελα.Ποσες φορες την ημερα μπορω να του δινω με το χερι μου μηλο(κομματακια)?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Η κοινωνικοποίηση είναι σημαντική για την ζωή του παπαγάλου.Άρα καλό είναι να τρώει και απο άλλον.Βέβαια επειδή τον έχεις πολύ λίγο καιρό μην τον πιέζεται πολύ αν δεν θέλει.Είναι νωρίς ακόμα να σε εμπιστευτεί,τώρα τσεκάρει πράγματα και αντιδράσεις.Σαφώς και δαγκώνει τα πόδια του τα καθαρίζει.Θα παρατηρήσεις πως θα καθαρίζει τα νύχια του ένα ένα δεν είναι τίποτα.Δαγκώνει τα κάγκελα δεν είναι κακό δοκιμάζει το ράμφος του.Με το ράμφος αντιλαμβάνονται τα πράγματα σαν την αφή την δική μας.Αν τρώει τώρα και δέκα κομματάκια δεν παθαίνει τίποτα.Μιλάω για μικρούς κύβους σαν το μέγεθος ενός ευρό καλά είναι.Πόσο θα μπορέσει να φάει; Δεν υπάρχει όριο πόσες φορές.Δώστε διαφορετικά πράγματα να δεις τι του αρέσει.

----------


## Kiriaki

Εχω δοκιμασει καροτο,αγγουρι,μηλο και μπανανα και αυτα που τρωει ειναι το μηλο και το καροτο τα αλλα δυο απλα τα εβαζε στο στομα του και μετα τα εφτυνε.Δυο φορες που του εδωσα με το χερι ηθελε δεν τον πιεσα απλα ερχεται σιγα σιγα δεν ερχεται αμεσως που το βλεπω πολυ λογικο γιατι οπως ειπες και εσυ ακομα δεν με εχει εμπιστευτει!Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου!

----------


## demis

μην ανυσιχεις... το εχεις τοσο λιγο καιρο και ομως ηρθε να φαει απο το χερι σου... σιγα σιγα θα σε συνηθισει! πολοι εχουν ενα πουλι και μετα απο ενα μηνα αρχιζουν να κανουν πορσπαθειες, εσυ το εχεις πιο λιγο και ομως τρωει απο το χερι σου ασχετα που το παιρνει και φευγει. σε ενα μηνα απο τωρα θα υπαρχουν πολλες αλλαγες στην σχεση του με σενα (προς το καλυτερο φυσικα) κι εσυ θα αρχιζεις να τις βλεπεις.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κυριακή δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει αυτό.
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1899

----------


## vagelis76

Μια χαρά τα πάτε διαβάζω....δοκίμασε να του δώσεις πιπεριά σε διάφορα χρώματα,μπρόκολο,κουνουπίδ  ι,αχλάδι και γενικά όσα λαχανικά μπορείς(προσοχή στα απαγορευμένα...)
Στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις ποια πραγματικά του αρέσουν,που κατα καιρούς θα αλλάζει-βαριέται....
Όσο για το τάισμα από άλλους... είναι καλό ώστε να μην έχεις πρόβλημα όταν χρειαστεί να λήψεις κάποια στιγμή από το σπίτι και να μη μελαγχολήσει.....

----------


## Kiriaki

Μακαρι..με αυτα που μου λες χαιρομαι παρα πολυ και ελπιζω να γινουν!Το θελω παρα πολυ!Οχι δεν το εχω διαβασει και σε ευχαριστω!Ναι εχω διαβασει ποια ειναι τα απαγορευμενα προς το παρον εχω δοκιμασει 4 προιοντα και τα 2 δεν του αρεσουν θα δοκιμασω και αλλα φυσικα!Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!  ::

----------

